# What size dehorner for nubian kids?



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a purbred nubian doe that i am breeding this year and i recently found a dehorner. It is used to pretty cheap, and it's 1/4 inch. What size dehorner do you use for nubian goats?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I believe the 1/4 inch is for smaller breeds like Pygmy and nigies..1/2 inch is good for standard breeds..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

1/4 inch isn't even good for small goats. Need at least half inch.


----------

